# 129 appears to be out for me



## PLHOG (Oct 10, 2006)

No HD sat channels this morning. Worked fine when we went to bed last night. System Status says no signal from sat 129. OTA and SD find.

Isn't this the time of the year when the satellites are in alignment with the sun, and the sat signal gets lost in the noise?


----------



## kenglish (Oct 2, 2004)

Not this early in the morning...a sun outage on 129 would be late afternoon. Sun outages for this spring are over, as of last week.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

I did quick check of a few channels on 129° and they all seem to be working.


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network (Dec 28, 2010)

I'm not showing we are having issues with our 129 satellite. Run a check switch test to see if you can get the signal back. After running the check switch test, if you see an error message saying that fewer satellites were found, do not save the setting. We need to send a technician to your home. Please let me know. Thanks..



PLHOG said:


> No HD sat channels this morning. Worked fine when we went to bed last night. System Status says no signal from sat 129. OTA and SD find.
> 
> Isn't this the time of the year when the satellites are in alignment with the sun, and the sat signal gets lost in the noise?


----------



## PLHOG (Oct 10, 2006)

Thanks. Obviously not the sun - it's dark now and we're still out!


----------



## PLHOG (Oct 10, 2006)

Ray [email protected] Network said:


> I'm not showing we are having issues with our 129 satellite. Run a check switch test to see if you can get the signal back. After running the check switch test, if you see an error message saying that fewer satellites were found, do not save the setting. We need to send a technician to your home. Please let me know. Thanks..


Thanks. Have a dialog going with your support desk via Twitter - trying to find a time when we can be here for a tech. Have to watch our Buckeyes beat Cincy on SD!


----------



## PLHOG (Oct 10, 2006)

Ray [email protected] Network said:


> I'm not showing we are having issues with our 129 satellite. Run a check switch test to see if you can get the signal back. After running the check switch test, if you see an error message saying that fewer satellites were found, do not save the setting. We need to send a technician to your home. Please let me know. Thanks..


Oh, and did a switch test this morning and got the error you mentioned. Did not save.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

Is there a pidgeon on the lnb, or perhaps the lnb died of natural causes?

Do a power cord reboot of the receiver, exercise all the connections in the system.

If 129 is still AWOL, call Dish for an LNB transplant.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

_Thread title changed to reflect this being a problem unique to the thread starter, and not a general satellite outage issue._


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network (Dec 28, 2010)

The signal coming for the 129 satellite is not getting to your receiver. We need to schedule a technician to check your installation - LNB, cabling, separator, etc. Please PM your account number to me so I can set this up for you. Thanks.



PLHOG said:


> Oh, and did a switch test this morning and got the error you mentioned. Did not save.


----------



## tampa8 (Mar 30, 2002)

Stewart Vernon said:


> _Thread title changed to reflect this being a problem unique to the thread starter, and not a general satellite outage issue._


Appreciated.


----------



## PLHOG (Oct 10, 2006)

Ray [email protected] Network said:


> I'm not showing we are having issues with our 129 satellite. Run a check switch test to see if you can get the signal back. After running the check switch test, if you see an error message saying that fewer satellites were found, do not save the setting. We need to send a technician to your home. Please let me know. Thanks..


Ended up being a corroded wire from the antenna. Techs replaced the dish, LNBs, removed the switch (new models are integrated into the LNB mount) and enabled WiFi. Quick, efficient and knowledgable techs. Well done Dish!


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network (Dec 28, 2010)

I'm glad he corrected your problems. I am here to answer any questions or concerns. Thanks.



PLHOG said:


> Ended up being a corroded wire from the antenna. Techs replaced the dish, LNBs, removed the switch (new models are integrated into the LNB mount) and enabled WiFi. Quick, efficient and knowledgable techs. Well done Dish!


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

PLHOG said:


> Ended up being *a corroded wire from the antenna*. Techs *replaced the dish, LNBs,* removed the switch (new models are integrated into the LNB mount) and enabled WiFi. *Quick, efficient and knowledgable *techs. Well done Dish!



Isn't replacing the wire [coax] would be sufficient ?


----------

